# Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

hallo miteinander ...habe schon einige themen eröffnet im bereich meeresangeln, da ich im herbst endlich wieder an die  ostsee fahren will ...meine frage ist wann wäre die beste zeit (tageszeit und monat), was wären die richtigen köder und welche montage montiere ich ambesten?? ich denke ich fahre ungefair eine woche hoch möchte auch mal ein boot mieten oder mit einem ortsansässigen rausfahren nehme eine spinnrute eine pilk und eine (eventuell auch 2) brandungsruten mit ...habe schon einige erfahrungen im meeresangeln gesammelt , da ich aber zu selten dort bin meiner meinung nach nicht genug ...eine antwort wäre echt cool ..

PS: ganzbesonders gern würde ich steinbutt und schollen fangen


----------



## dacor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

Tageszeit: daemmerung
Monat: mai und herbst 
koeder: watt- u. seeringelwurm
montage: verschieden perlen und anderer schnickschnack mach manchmal den unterschied.

wo an der ostsee bist du denn??


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

denke mal ich fahre irgendwo wieder nach fehmarn und heiligenhaafen ...hatte beim letzten mal nicht sehr viel glück gerade mal 1 butt in 5 tagen


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

Moin,

ich mach`Dir mal folgenden Vorschlag:

Kurz bevor Du losfährst, meldest Du dich hier noch einmal. Stellst die üblichen Fragen, wir helfen Dir, sofern wir können bestimmt weiter. Gerade jungangler sind ja willkommen!

Wenn Du im Herbst Dein Ziel kennst, kannst Du in den einschlägigen Threads (Aktuelle Fänge in der Brandung, Aktuelle Plattfischfänge, Aktuelle Dorschfänge, Was wird z. Zt. auf dem Kutter gefangen etc. etc.) sicherlich ein paar gute Tipps bekommen.

Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, nur zu!

Wir haben ja nun Februar, und bis Herbst fließt noch viel Wasser die Elbe runter!

Auf Fehmarn hats ja nun genung gute Angelstellen.

Bis denne

Wulli


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

alles klar werds mir merken =)


----------



## chippog (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

da, wie wulli schon schrieb, noch genug zeit ist, solltest du ruhig mal das ein oder andere thema hier im plattfischforum durchlesen, auch wenn es schon älter sein sollte. du wirst schnell herausfinden, wer wo und wie angelt und kannst gegebenenfalls durch konkrete anfragen hier oder durch persönliche mitteilungen tiefer in die materie eindringen. im themenbereich plattfischangeln, wie auch in allen anderen themen, findest du unten ein feld mit der überschrift "anzeige-eigenschaften". dort kannst du im fenster rechts neben dem wort "alter" als unterste zeile "von anfang an" markieren, findest so alle beiträge zum thema plattfischangeln und damit auch ganz sicher einige, die dir weiter helfen werden! viel erfolg! chippog


----------



## fischfan112 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

ok danke


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wann,wo und wie ist die beste zeit für butt?*

Um Heiligenhafen fängst Du grössere Flundern im Aussenhafen, wenn der erste Nachtfrost da ist und das Wasser noch warm.

Gezielt auf Schollen|kopfkrat Im Januar/Februar, wenn das Wasser 2° hat, ziehen sich die Flundern ins Tiefe. Zurück bleiben die noch nicht laichfähigen Schollen, weil sie kälteres Wasser besser vertragen können.
Habe mal im Tiefschnee vor Weissenhaus/Wesseker Schleuse acht Schollen tagsüber gehabt. Waren aber mit 30cm keine Riesen.


----------

